# I got pulled over



## STSmike

I have always had a concern with running my light bar as I was transporting between properties while plowing. I run a soundoff mini in all white and hideaway lights on all four corners that are white also. I am from the indianapolis area. Before I purchased any of the lights I searched our laws and spoke to a good friend of mine who is with homeland security and the police department. I do not run all the lights while in heavy traffic but I do run them occasionally when I feel it's necessary to avoid people who have no reason to be driving in the snowy conditions. I was stopped 12/21/12 by an impd officer on I-465 on the westside of indianapolis while driving with my lights on. The officer was extremely rude and upset that I had my lights on. He wrote me a ticket for speeding in the conditions, unlawful use of lights, changing lanes without a signal, and not signing my registration. Needless to say it ruined my day. After the storm I promptly found the indiana gov website of laws and Found I.C. 9-21-7-11(b) which states no vehicle shall operate with flashing lights unless defined in section (b). Number 3 of the subsection states snow removal equipment. I recently spent 2 hrs in court today fighting the charge. The prosecutor looked at the ticket as I explained the laws and what I was doing while driving. He quickly dropped all the citations except the signing of my registration.i admit I was guilty of that one. He also stated that the officer was inept in filling out the ticket. (He wrote the wrong charges and couldnt say what speed i was traveling) I figured I'd put this on the site so if others run into this problem they have a reference to find the indiana light laws.


----------



## blowerman

Glad you had a place to vent.... Since I had the time, read the rules you posted for my entertainment. 
I know it's not fun to be pulled over, but your opinion on "I feel" gives the rest of the guys on plowsite a little back ground about you. This sounds like a thread that should be deleted; I feel!


----------



## STSmike

What I meant was when I'm plowing a street or backing out of a parking lot onto a road or running short distances between properties. I don't "feel" like having my equipment damaged buy a careless driver. Some of us plow in areas where few are courteous or cautious of plow operators. I don't use them to pass people, drive recklessly or try to be an emergency vehicle. I cruise along at or below the speed limit when transporting. The lights are well within the laws. I'm just giving some information. Btw I've been operating for 7 years, zero accidents, zero complaints, and well respected. Thanks


----------



## maelawncare

I hate cops like that. Give the rest of them a bad rep. They just want to be dicks. I would report him to the police chief since you had to waste your time, might as well find a way to waste his.


----------



## Antlerart06

STSmike;1620919 said:


> I have always had a concern with running my light bar as I was transporting between properties while plowing. I run a soundoff mini in all white and hideaway lights on all four corners that are white also. I am from the indianapolis area. Before I purchased any of the lights I searched our laws and spoke to a good friend of mine who is with homeland security and the police department. I do not run all the lights while in heavy traffic but I do run them occasionally when I feel it's necessary to avoid people who have no reason to be driving in the snowy conditions. I was stopped 12/21/12 by an impd officer on I-465 on the westside of indianapolis while driving with my lights on. The officer was extremely rude and upset that I had my lights on. He wrote me a ticket for speeding in the conditions, unlawful use of lights, changing lanes without a signal, and not signing my registration. Needless to say it ruined my day. After the storm I promptly found the indiana gov website of laws and Found I.C. 9-21-7-11(b) which states no vehicle shall operate with flashing lights unless defined in section (b). Number 3 of the subsection states snow removal equipment. I recently spent 2 hrs in court today fighting the charge. The prosecutor looked at the ticket as I explained the laws and what I was doing while driving. He quickly dropped all the citations except the signing of my registration.i admit I was guilty of that one. He also stated that the officer was inept in filling out the ticket. (He wrote the wrong charges and couldnt say what speed i was traveling) I figured I'd put this on the site so if others run into this problem they have a reference to find the indiana light laws.


They let you run white light bar
Here we can only run amber lights


----------



## STSmike

In indiana as long as its not red/blue, blue/white, or red/white facing the front, you're good to go. Personally I like the white. It's less strain on my eyes than amber/yellow lights.


----------



## coldcoffee

Well...If you really want to put that cop in his place, next time wear one of these:
(between his lights & your lights, he won't be able to write the ticket)


----------



## STSmike

Nailed it! That demands respect


----------



## TJS

I have a lot of strobes on my truck. I do not use them on the road. I wish the police here would take note of other private plowers running strobes on the street and give them tickets.


----------



## dfd9

STSmike;1620959 said:


> What I meant was when I'm plowing a street or backing out of a parking lot onto a road or running short distances between properties. I don't "feel" like having my equipment damaged buy a careless driver. Some of us plow in areas where few are courteous or cautious of plow operators. I don't use them to pass people, drive recklessly or try to be an emergency vehicle. I cruise along at or below the speed limit when transporting. The lights are well within the laws. I'm just giving some information. Btw I've been operating for 7 years, zero accidents, zero complaints, and well respected. Thanks


You have a lot to learn then. Just because you leave your lights on running up the road (which is stupid IMO. Think I'll put a bunch of flashers on my wife's vehicle because I don't want some idiot running into her in a snowstorm) Anyways, emergency vehicles get hit on an almost daily basis, the lights _can_ be more of a problem than prevention.

And why is it up to you to decide when someone needs to be on the road? What if it's a doctor heading to the hospital? A nurse heading for emergency surgery? A pastor heading to comfort a family waiting in the ER? A family member heading to help another family member in need? Another snowplower heading into work? I can go on and on. It's none of your business why someone else is on the road.



TJS;1621099 said:


> I have a lot of strobes on my truck. I do not use them on the road. I wish the police here would take note of other private plowers running strobes on the street and give them tickets.


I've said it before, flashers on plow\salt trucks should only be used on the road if the equipment is oversized or a SMV, otherwise lights should be used only the lots and drives that one is servicing. BECAUSE, we don't follow the normal flow of traffic in lots. We start and stop suddenly, we go the wrong way, we go crosswise through parking areas, we do circles, etc, etc, etc. Flashers should be used to warn of these types of movements, NOT for normal driving up the road.

The ONLY thing people like you are doing is desensitizing the other people on the road to what the flashers ARE supposed to be doing: Warning them of sudden starts\stops\maneuvers.


----------



## TJS

dfd9,
Is your response to mine directed at me or the orginal poster ? Not sure why you quoted me when I am in agreement that more police should take notice and give tickets out to the yahoo's running strobes on the street to get to their destination. I only run them at the lot or location I am plowing. Not sure why the OP would even post this that they got a ticket. I also suspect this will be deleted too.


----------



## dfd9

TJS;1621197 said:


> dfd9,
> Is your response to mine directed at me or the orginal poster ? Not sure why you quoted me when I am in agreement that more police should take notice and give tickets out to the yahoo's running strobes on the street to get to their destination. I only run them at the lot or location I am plowing. Not sure why the OP would even post this that they got a ticket. I also suspect this will be deleted too.


Forgot to say AGREED or something along those lines.  

Quoted you because generally there are aboot 300:1 that think it is perfectly reasonable to run flashers from the time you start the truck to the time you park it. I think that is stupid. Now I know there is at least 1 more guy that agrees with me.


----------



## CashinH&P

dfd9;1621202 said:


> Forgot to say AGREED or something along those lines.
> 
> Quoted you because generally there are aboot 300:1 that think it is perfectly reasonable to run flashers from the time you start the truck to the time you park it. I think that is stupid. Now I know there is at least 1 more guy that agrees with me.


For a long time I ran the lights all the time. But after reading a few threads like this and a few others and talking to a buddy about it, I completly agree. Lights should only be on when your actually plowing. I think people are becoming desesitized to caution lights, because of the guys who run them all the time.


----------



## linckeil

running anything but amber while plowing is asking for trouble. white, blue, red, green - stay away from those colors. 

stick with amber and dont run them when going down the road on a clear day and you should be ok.

but it all comes down to what particular cop you come across and what happens to be shoved up his rear at that moment.


----------



## WilliamOak

Here they're starting to write tickets on plows over 8'6" wide.. Required by law to run a flashing amber light "visible from 500' in "any" condition". But only really enforced in certain towns.. Some are more lax than others.


----------



## TJS

State of CT. requires a permitt to run a light(s). I think it is 25.00 per year. You can download the form at the CT. DMV site.


----------



## Antlerart06

WilliamOak;1621222 said:


> Here they're starting to write tickets on plows over 8'6" wide.. Required by law to run a flashing amber light "visible from 500' in "any" condition". But only really enforced in certain towns.. Some are more lax than others.


Same here its required by law flashing amber light on when the snow plow is on
I was told by the DOT any time my truck goes down the road with plow on, the flasher has to be on

I know one guy here got a ticket for running white flasher on the front Seen him at walmart Seen that he removed the white installed amber. I ask him why he did that, he said the DOT pulled him over during last storm got a ticket


----------



## JK-Plow

STSmike;1620919 said:


> I have always had a concern with running my light bar as I was transporting between properties while plowing. I run a soundoff mini in all white and hideaway lights on all four corners that are white also. I am from the indianapolis area. Before I purchased any of the lights I searched our laws and spoke to a good friend of mine who is with homeland security and the police department. I do not run all the lights while in heavy traffic but I do run them occasionally when I feel it's necessary to avoid people who have no reason to be driving in the snowy conditions. I was stopped 12/21/12 by an impd officer on I-465 on the westside of indianapolis while driving with my lights on. The officer was extremely rude and upset that I had my lights on. He wrote me a ticket for speeding in the conditions, unlawful use of lights, changing lanes without a signal, and not signing my registration. Needless to say it ruined my day. After the storm I promptly found the indiana gov website of laws and Found I.C. 9-21-7-11(b) which states no vehicle shall operate with flashing lights unless defined in section (b). Number 3 of the subsection states snow removal equipment. I recently spent 2 hrs in court today fighting the charge. The prosecutor looked at the ticket as I explained the laws and what I was doing while driving. He quickly dropped all the citations except the signing of my registration.i admit I was guilty of that one. He also stated that the officer was inept in filling out the ticket. (He wrote the wrong charges and couldnt say what speed i was traveling) I figured I'd put this on the site so if others run into this problem they have a reference to find the indiana light laws.


Your lucky the the prosecutor went along with your story. The law was written with the intent that a snow removal equipment was being operated or in the process of removing snow. As you stated, you were driving between sites and not actually in the process of removing snow. As for speeding, I don't know what the cop intended, but here in Michigan you can be given a speeding ticket under the basic speed law. This means that the speed limit may be 45 mph and you are doing 40 mph and can still receive a speeding ticket. It basicaly is based on whether the speed you are travelling at is too fast for the road conditions. In other words, there was snow on the ground and the officer felt you were going too fast and may cause an accident because of your speed. Obviously the officer did not articulate what was going on. But then again there are a__hole cops that make up offenses all the time. But the fact you felt the road conditions were so bad that you needed to have lights flashing on your rig, then you attracted the officer to yourself and could have made him think you were going too fast for conditions.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I don't know how it is here in MA, but we never turn them off while plowing because that requires reaching down and unplugging the light in 3 of the 4 trucks. The one truck(mine) has plow prep and 2 beacons wired in to the button. I turn mine off when its snowing hard or even if I'm plowing at night because I can't see with them on.


----------



## MSS Mow

I used to run them 100% of the time but have over time tried to condition myself to turn off between sites. I don't always remember, but do try. Here in Maine it is illegal to travel down the road with them on but they never write tickets for it. I also agree that people are becoming desensitized to the lights because of overuse.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

TJS;1621242 said:


> State of CT. requires a permitt to run a light(s). I think it is 25.00 per year. You can download the form at the CT. DMV site.


FYI:

The State of CT, DOES NOT require you to get a permit to run lights unless you are using them on a public road.

You can run any type of lights on your truck while on private property and do not need a permit for that.


----------



## DFLS

dfd9;1621202 said:


> Forgot to say AGREED or something along those lines.
> 
> Quoted you because generally there are aboot 300:1 that think it is perfectly reasonable to run flashers from the time you start the truck to the time you park it. I think that is stupid. Now I know there is at least 1 more guy that agrees with me.


Add me to the list. I hate it when I realize that I forgot to turn them off and am driving thru town. If it's daylight and not snowing I can't see mine until I see the reflection in another vehicle's window.


----------



## Tjlawncare

I have many strobes on my truck. From grill to headlight and taillights, back rack and a mini led light bar. I most of the time leave my amber back rack strobes on when driving. The police chief complemented on it.


----------



## buddymanzpop

2006Sierra1500;1621872 said:


> I don't know how it is here in MA, but we never turn them off while plowing because that requires reaching down and unplugging the light in 3 of the 4 trucks. The one truck(mine) has plow prep and 2 beacons wired in to the button. I turn mine off when its snowing hard or even if I'm plowing at night because I can't see with them on.


06 Sierra and all other Massachusetts operators google 540 MGL 22.06 , it's the Massachusetts law on displaying flashing amber lights. I also strongly agree with the practice stated by some of turning off lights when in travel only mode.


----------



## NFDDJS

If you run around in all white you are just asking for a problem... You want people to see you? White is not the safe way to do it. I could be wrong but most people around her that run all white light are just guys that wish they are firefighters or cops... We call them whackers....No need for all the white and it does nothing to help you. White light is harder on your eyes, blinds people driving near you, also reflects the most on snow and other object causing your eyes to have a harder time seeing thing. This had all been proven, why do you think cops and firefighters dont have white lights all over. Also it is federal law that both police fire and any other people running lights dont have more than two white lights to the rear... Look it up... Talk about a lawyer having your ass if somebody wreaks and you have white strobes to the rear and they couldnt see


----------



## dfd9

NFDDJS;1637168 said:


> If you run around in all white you are just asking for a problem... You want people to see you? White is not the safe way to do it. I could be wrong but most people around her that run all white light are just guys that wish they are firefighters or cops... We call them whackers....No need for all the white and it does nothing to help you. White light is harder on your eyes, blinds people driving near you, also reflects the most on snow and other object causing your eyes to have a harder time seeing thing. This had all been proven, why do you think cops and firefighters dont have white lights all over. Also it is federal law that both police fire and any other people running lights dont have more than two white lights to the rear... Look it up... Talk about a lawyer having your ass if somebody wreaks and you have white strobes to the rear and they couldnt see


This reminds me of a time responding to a structure fire, I was EO\chauffer\driver\whatever. Ran into a snow squall that was just terrible. Ended up shutting off the white lights on the front light bar so we could continue with visibility beyond the windshield.

But hey, by all means, run white lights all day and night when plowing.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin

For all you guys who forget about leaving your lights on, Do what all the local news crews do! Get a mini light the blinks on the dash that only comes on when the led's are on Or in their case only comes on when the Satellite is in the air. 
Years ago I had one on my dump truck. It was nice. Especially here where they hand out those tickets non-stop! It only took one $165 Dollar ticket to open my eyes!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

dfd9;1621188 said:


> You have a lot to learn then. Just because you leave your lights on running up the road (which is stupid IMO. Think I'll put a bunch of flashers on my wife's vehicle because I don't want some idiot running into her in a snowstorm) Anyways, emergency vehicles get hit on an almost daily basis, the lights _can_ be more of a problem than prevention.
> 
> And why is it up to you to decide when someone needs to be on the road? What if it's a doctor heading to the hospital? A nurse heading for emergency surgery? A pastor heading to comfort a family waiting in the ER? A family member heading to help another family member in need? Another snowplower heading into work? I can go on and on. It's none of your business why someone else is on the road.
> 
> I've said it before, flashers on plow\salt trucks should only be used on the road if the equipment is oversized or a SMV, otherwise lights should be used only the lots and drives that one is servicing. BECAUSE, we don't follow the normal flow of traffic in lots. We start and stop suddenly, we go the wrong way, we go crosswise through parking areas, we do circles, etc, etc, etc. Flashers should be used to warn of these types of movements, NOT for normal driving up the road.
> 
> The ONLY thing people like you are doing is desensitizing the other people on the road to what the flashers ARE supposed to be doing: Warning them of sudden starts\stops\maneuvers.


Very well said, I agree pretty well word for word with this post. I am very religious if you will about NOT running lights on a public street. Unless I am parked on a busy road working only. Otherwise the lights are for the lots.


----------



## fireside

Ct law is permits are needed to run amber lights and flashing white lights. On a side note the permits are for display and use. So you can't even have the light on your truck without a permit. No PD gives you a problem with amber but the other colors you will be getting a ticket and court date for no permit. I have them all red and white with siren,blue light, white flashing wig wags and a amber for one truck with all my fd lighting package


----------



## plowguy43

MSS Mow;1622554 said:


> I used to run them 100% of the time but have over time tried to condition myself to turn off between sites. I don't always remember, but do try. Here in Maine it is illegal to travel down the road with them on but they never write tickets for it. I also agree that people are becoming desensitized to the lights because of overuse.


I was pulled over in Auburn Maine 2 years ago when I forgot to turn off my strobes (hide aways in my tail lights). Granted the guy was new, he still pulled me over and let me go with a warning.


----------



## Sno What

fireside;1638586 said:


> Ct law is permits are needed to run amber lights and flashing white lights. On a side note the permits are for display and use. So you can't even have the light on your truck without a permit. No PD gives you a problem with amber but the other colors you will be getting a ticket and court date for no permit. I have them all red and white with siren,blue light, white flashing wig wags and a amber for one truck with all my fd lighting package


Not true - you need a permit to run lights on the road in CT. On private property you can do whatever you want. You don't need a permit to have the lights on your truck - just need to run them on the road.


----------



## brad96z28

I always see a bunch of clueless people driving around with them on when they are not actually engaged in snow removal. And this is the exact reason why drivers ignore them


----------



## joeyg999

Just out side of KC in Kansas there are a ton of guys that run red and blue I guess you can use them here. They run them while on the street as well I just use my flashers as my lots are empty when I show up. Seems some people wish they took up another line of work.


----------



## jhall22guitar

I read somewhere when i looked up the laws a couple years ago here in MA that plows, regardless of in use or not, are required to have a light on the vehicle as long as the vehicle is even on the road. So here it really is start the truck, turn the light on, plow, park and shut everything off.

(Note: not sure if its still the case but i believe it is)


----------



## Bruno Dog

Why is everyone getting so upset over lights. And why should this thread be deleted Blower? I like the information that is being talked about. I think it is making everyone think about their own experiences on what they do when driving their own vehicles. It looks like some people might rethink running with lights on all the time.


----------



## Hubjeep

STSmike;1621033 said:


> Personally I like the white. It's less strain on my eyes than amber/yellow lights.


I find white to be the MOST straining.



Bruno Dog;1650894 said:


> It looks like some people might rethink running with lights on all the time.


Threads like this got me thinking, figured keeping them on makes me more visible... maybe less chance of being rear-ended in heavy snow fall, or have someone pull in front of me. All amber here. Had no idea people were opposed to running lights on the road until threads like these.

Agree, white or red is asking for trouble.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Hubjeep;1660202 said:


> I find white to be the MOST straining.
> 
> Threads like this got me thinking, figured keeping them on makes me more visible... maybe less chance of being rear-ended in heavy snow fall, or have someone pull in front of me. All amber here. Had no idea people were opposed to running lights on the road until threads like these.
> 
> Agree, white or red is asking for trouble.


I only run mine in bad conditions. I run them because sometimes in a white out its all you can see


----------



## DoplerG85

I think if everyone took the time to research and actually read their state laws concerning any kind of light on their vehicle, they'd be really shocked at what it states. Each state is different, a lot of reason is the density of population (lighted highways, traffic volume, sparse areas of population etc).

As for permits, I've been a volunteer firefighter for 20 years. In order to use a blue light we are required to submit a state form to our chief with our specific vehicles plate#, VIN # etc. which is turned in to the state. It is NOT transferable from one vehicle to the next. In CT colors are specific: Blue-volunteer firefighters; Green-volunteer EMS; Yellow-wreckers, rural postal service, escort vehicles for wide load or oversized, State DOT; Red-school buses, fire police, rescue vehicles, chief officers (FD/EMS), fire marshals, ambulances; White - used in conjunction with FEDERAL requirements and flashing red/yellow lights on emergency vehicles such as ambulance.
"CT State Statutes Sec. 14-96p. Color of lights. Flashing or revolving lights. Authorized use of blue or green lights."

As for an "Amber" flashing light permit. It refers you to the local town police chief and also says "Please call the Flashing Light Unit at (860) 263-5150 with any questions." And any reference to use on highway specifically refers to Highway DOT vehicles, not private contractors.

My take is that if you are out in a storm on the road and the visibility is bad, use your 4-way hazzard signals. They are OEM product and not something you added onto your vehicle. I've been told 2nd hand that if you are plowing a lot or driveway and need to drop the plow in the street for any reason, you should use a yellow flashing light. I have not followed up on that, I just avoid going in the street when plowing. Fortunately I am not on any busy roads.

Just take the time to research and make a few local calls to get the CORRECT answer. Call the local PD and ask them, if you travel on the highway call your local State Police barracks and ask!


----------



## Sno What

I think the page you are refering to is

http://www.ct.gov/dmv/cwp/view.asp?a=810&q=319700

It doesn't say that private contractors can't get amber permits - it only lists who has to sign off / approve it. I had one before I quit plowing. Was it needed ? Maybe not but I was often "on the road" while clearing up the end of driveways - so I had one just in case.


----------



## Antlerart06

DoplerG85;1673811 said:


> I think if everyone took the time to research and actually read their state laws concerning any kind of light on their vehicle, they'd be really shocked at what it states. Each state is different, a lot of reason is the density of population (lighted highways, traffic volume, sparse areas of population etc).
> 
> As for permits, I've been a volunteer firefighter for 20 years. In order to use a blue light we are required to submit a state form to our chief with our specific vehicles plate#, VIN # etc. which is turned in to the state. It is NOT transferable from one vehicle to the next. In CT colors are specific: Blue-volunteer firefighters; Green-volunteer EMS; Yellow-wreckers, rural postal service, escort vehicles for wide load or oversized, State DOT; Red-school buses, fire police, rescue vehicles, chief officers (FD/EMS), fire marshals, ambulances; White - used in conjunction with FEDERAL requirements and flashing red/yellow lights on emergency vehicles such as ambulance.
> "CT State Statutes Sec. 14-96p. Color of lights. Flashing or revolving lights. Authorized use of blue or green lights."
> 
> As for an "Amber" flashing light permit. It refers you to the local town police chief and also says "Please call the Flashing Light Unit at (860) 263-5150 with any questions." And any reference to use on highway specifically refers to Highway DOT vehicles, not private contractors.
> 
> My take is that if you are out in a storm on the road and the visibility is bad, use your 4-way hazzard signals. They are OEM product and not something you added onto your vehicle. I've been told 2nd hand that if you are plowing a lot or driveway and need to drop the plow in the street for any reason, you should use a yellow flashing light. I have not followed up on that, I just avoid going in the street when plowing. Fortunately I am not on any busy roads.
> 
> Just take the time to research and make a few local calls to get the CORRECT answer. Call the local PD and ask them, if you travel on the highway call your local State Police barracks and ask!


In Missouri If your plow is wider then 8.5 ft you need a wide load permit and with that permit you have to run a amber strobe light at all times when that plow is on night or day.


----------



## snoway63

Studies have been done on the light issue and the more lights you have flashing the more likely you will cause an accident because people have a tendency to stare at them so the less lights is the way to go and use only when actually plowing not just driving down the road unless you are an over sized load


----------



## Triton2286

snoway63;1674354 said:


> Studies have been done on the light issue and the more lights you have flashing the more likely you will cause an accident because people have a tendency to stare at them so the less lights is the way to go and use only when actually plowing not just driving down the road unless you are an over sized load


Agreed. I can't stand when a cop has someone pulled over and has every light going possible.

Biggest issue is that you can't see if he is out of his car and walking in the road. Once they are pulled over they should be required to reduce the amount of lights, enough to bring attention to them, but not so many that you can't see the vehicle or anything around it.

If anyone with a plow feels the need to run additional lights while driving, just have some leds in the windows or rear bumper in just a wig-wag pattern and not flashing like mad. Otherwise just leave the ambers off and turn the hazard lights on.


----------



## Diesel Dan

TJS;1621099 said:


> I have a lot of strobes on my truck. I do not use them on the road. I wish the police here would take note of other private plowers running strobes on the street and give them tickets.


this^^^


----------



## Longae29

I sometimes forget to turn my strobe light off when I leave a lot, but as soon as I see it bounce off of something I turn it off. Some guys lights are ridiculous and downright dangerous to drive near on the road


----------



## twinbrothers

Here in the north west burbs of Chicago you need to run with lights on and a flag on corner of plow, tho not every town is like this have been stopped for having lights on and for not having lights on, Gota love big government way to make up there mind


----------



## WilliamOak

twinbrothers;1688740 said:


> Here in the north west burbs of Chicago you need to run with lights on and a flag on corner of plow, tho not every town is like this have been stopped for having lights on and for not having lights on, Gota love big government way to make up there mind


So that's why I've seen flags on the drivers side wing of TSP's trucks. Explains a lot lol


----------



## twinbrothers

Watch out for barrington, total a holes. Wrote me a tock for lights on. Then went back to palatine to talk to the truck enforcement cop i know and he told me keep the lights on and flag, that's the law, lights are supposed to be rotaters doing 360 degrees


----------



## SnowGuy73

snoway63;1674354 said:


> Studies have been done on the light issue and the more lights you have flashing the more likely you will cause an accident because people have a tendency to stare at them so the less lights is the way to go and use only when actually plowing not just driving down the road unless you are an over sized load


^^^^ yup ^^^^


----------



## sthoms3355

In Michigan you cannot drive down the road with any color flashing lights unless demanded by law (oversize load, etc.).


----------



## boss75

NFDDJS;1637168 said:


> If you run around in all white you are just asking for a problem... You want people to see you? White is not the safe way to do it. I could be wrong but most people around her that run all white light are just guys that wish they are firefighters or cops... We call them whackers....No need for all the white and it does nothing to help you. White light is harder on your eyes, blinds people driving near you, also reflects the most on snow and other object causing your eyes to have a harder time seeing thing. This had all been proven, why do you think cops and firefighters dont have white lights all over. Also it is federal law that both police fire and any other people running lights dont have more than two white lights to the rear... Look it up... Talk about a lawyer having your ass if somebody wreaks and you have white strobes to the rear and they couldnt see


In the SE MI. area we call them "Yahoo's", got plenty of them around here. They even had a fist fight in the station to see who was going to drive the truck.


----------



## ZamboniHDB

twinbrothers;1688740 said:


> Here in the north west burbs of Chicago you need to run with lights on and a flag on corner of plow, tho not every town is like this have been stopped for having lights on and for not having lights on, Gota love big government way to make up there mind


In 2006 a new law took effect giving snow plow/removal equipment an exemption to the 8'6" maximum width on the roadways. Equipment over 8'6" but not wider than 12' must display an 18" flag on the drivers side of the plow and the vehicle must be equipped with an illuminated amber light visible at 500' in normal sunlight. If that light isn't visible from the rear another amber light needs to be equipped and illuminated on the rear of such vehicle.

Illinois Vehicle Code 5/15-101 c

Just my .02¢


----------



## ZamboniHDB

WilliamOak;1689214 said:


> So that's why I've seen flags on the drivers side wing of TSP's trucks. Explains a lot lol


They aren't the only ones doing this. I'm sure some police agency was writing tickets per the law which prompted someone to discover the exemption which gained in popularity this season.


----------



## Ranger429

ZamboniHDB;1746312 said:


> In 2006 a new law took effect giving snow plow/removal equipment an exemption to the 8'6" maximum width on the roadways. Equipment over 8'6" but not wider than 12' must display an 18" flag on the drivers side of the plow and the vehicle must be equipped with an illuminated amber light visible at 500' in normal sunlight. If that light isn't visible from the rear another amber light needs to be equipped and illuminated on the rear of such vehicle.
> 
> Illinois Vehicle Code 5/15-101 c
> 
> Just my .02¢


This is some good information to keep in the truck. Thanks for posting it up.



> ****(c) The provisions of this Chapter governing size, weight, and load do not apply to any snow and ice removal equipment that is no more than 12 feet in width, if the equipment displays flags at least 18 inches square mounted on the driver's side of the snow plow.
> ****These vehicles must be equipped with an illuminated rotating, oscillating, or flashing amber light or lights, or a flashing amber strobe light or lights, mounted on the top of the cab and of sufficient intensity to be visible at 500 feet in normal sunlight. If the load on the transport vehicle blocks the visibility of the amber lighting from the rear of the vehicle, the vehicle must also be equipped with an illuminated rotating, oscillating, or flashing amber light or lights, or a flashing amber strobe light or lights, mounted on the rear of the load and of sufficient intensity to be visible at 500 feet in normal sunlight.


----------



## SnoFarmer

"Each state is different"
to a point...
The uniform traffic code.
With this code many traffic laws are actually worded the same from state to state.

As for lighting some states still differ on the color.
because they have always used a certain color for certain things.

If you leave your flashing light on while on the rd, you can be seen as a distraction to others on the rd, and get ticketed for that also.

many city's/states have a 10ft or a 9ft with limit, well until you pay for a permit


----------



## ZamboniHDB

SnoFarmer;1746349 said:


> "Each state is different"
> to a point...
> The uniform traffic code.
> With this code many traffic laws are actually worded the same from state to state.
> 
> As for lighting some states still differ on the color.
> because they have always used a certain color for certain things.
> 
> If you leave your flashing light on while on the rd, you can be seen as a distraction to others on the rd, and get ticketed for that also.
> 
> many city's/states have a 10ft or a 9ft with limit, well until you pay for a permit


Illinois isn't like a lot of other states believe it or not. There are the basics yes, but after that, Illinois can be in leftfield with a lot of items in the vehicle code

SnoFarmer, does Minnesota require vehicles to have windshield wipers, but not a windshield? Illinois does lol


----------



## Rusty Silence

STSmike;1620919 said:


> I have always had a concern with running my light bar as I was transporting between properties while plowing. I run a soundoff mini in all white and hideaway lights on all four corners that are white also. I am from the indianapolis area. Before I purchased any of the lights I searched our laws and spoke to a good friend of mine who is with homeland security and the police department. I do not run all the lights while in heavy traffic but I do run them occasionally when I feel it's necessary to avoid people who have no reason to be driving in the snowy conditions. I was stopped 12/21/12 by an impd officer on I-465 on the westside of indianapolis while driving with my lights on. The officer was extremely rude and upset that I had my lights on. He wrote me a ticket for speeding in the conditions, unlawful use of lights, changing lanes without a signal, and not signing my registration. Needless to say it ruined my day. After the storm I promptly found the indiana gov website of laws and Found I.C. 9-21-7-11(b) which states no vehicle shall operate with flashing lights unless defined in section (b). Number 3 of the subsection states snow removal equipment. I recently spent 2 hrs in court today fighting the charge. The prosecutor looked at the ticket as I explained the laws and what I was doing while driving. He quickly dropped all the citations except the signing of my registration.i admit I was guilty of that one. He also stated that the officer was inept in filling out the ticket. (He wrote the wrong charges and couldnt say what speed i was traveling) I figured I'd put this on the site so if others run into this problem they have a reference to find the indiana light laws.


I believe the snow removal equipment IC 9-21-7-11 subsection (b) (3) mentions is equipment in use, not equipment traveling down the road blade up. Even the county and state trucks aren't running their strobes when transporting only. 
http://www.in.gov/legislative/ic/2010/title9/ar21/ch7.html


----------



## twinbrothers

the state always runs with lights on if they have a plow on the truck


----------



## Rusty Silence

twinbrothers;1764924 said:


> the state always runs with lights on if they have a plow on the truck


Yeah I guess they do. I would guess that has something to do with the width of the blade though.


----------



## [email protected]

In MA, plows are required to have an amber light flashing in 360* of their truck with a plow. Technically, only amber lights are allowed, but most police don't enforce plows using white or red to the rear. 

I would strongly advise against an all white bar, especially when it's snowing. White, though great when mixed in with other colors to attract attention, should be used very rarely or not at all in the rear; since it can be very blinding to oncoming motorists. 

As mentioned previously, every state is different though.


----------



## SnoFarmer

And as some may think you can't run just any color you want even while on private property.

(a) No person or corporation shall place, maintain or display any red light or red sign, signal, or lighting device or *maintain it in view of any highway or any line of railroad *on or over which trains are operated in such a way as to interfere with the effectiveness or efficiency of any highway traffic-control device or signals or devices used in the operation of a railroad.

I bet your state has a law like it

Subd. 5.Exception for light obstructed by snowplow blade.

(a) The auxiliary lamps permitted in subdivision 3 may be mounted more than 42 inches high on any truck equipped with a snowplow blade that obstructs the required headlights. The lights may not be illuminated when a snowplow blade is not mounted on the vehicle.

Bright light.

Any lighted lamp or illuminating device upon a motor vehicle, other than a headlamp, a spot lamp, or an auxiliary driving lamp, which projects a beam of light of an intensity greater than 300-candle power, shall be so directed that no part of the beam will strike the level of the roadway on which the vehicle stands at a distance of more than 75 feet from the vehicle.

Colored light.

(a) Unless otherwise authorized by the commissioner of public safety, no vehicle shall be equipped, nor shall any person drive or move any vehicle or equipment upon any highway with any lamp or device displaying a red light or any colored light other than those required or permitted in this chapter

Subd. 6.*Flashing amber light.*

(a) Any service vehicle may be equipped with a flashing amber lamp of a type approved by the commissioner of public safety.

(b) A service vehicle shall not display the lighted lamp authorized under paragraph (a) when traveling upon the highway or at any other time except at the scene of a disabled vehicle or while engaged in snow removal or road maintenance.

Strobe lamp.

(a) Notwithstanding sections or any other law to the contrary, a vehicle may be equipped with a 360-degree flashing strobe lamp that emits a white light with a flash rate of 60 to 120 flashes a minute, and the lamp may be used as provided in this subdivision, if the vehicle is:

(1) a school bus

(2) a road maintenance vehicle owned or under contract to the Department of Transportation or a road authority of a county, home rule or statutory city, or town, but the strobe lamp may only be operated while the vehicle is actually engaged in snow removal during daylight hours.

if the vehicle is a rural mail carrier vehicle,

this one covers adding strobes to existing light fixtures,

(a) The commissioner of public safety is hereby authorized and required to adopt and enforce standard specifications as to the amount, color and direction of light to be emitted or reflected by lighting devices and as to the general construction and mounting on the vehicle for compliance with the requirements and limitations of this chapter.

(b) No person shall have for sale, sell, or offer for sale for use upon or as a part of the equipment of a vehicle, trailer or semitrailer, or use upon any such vehicle, any headlamp, auxiliary driving lamp, rear lamp, signal lamp, spot lamp, clearance lamp, marker lamp or reflector, or parts of any of the foregoing, unless of a type which has been submitted to and approved by the commissioner of public safety.

funnnnnn


----------



## Hydromaster

I bet if you used green lights they would have let it slide.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Hydromaster said:


> I bet if you used green lights they would have let it slide.


Love that you liked the previous post:laugh:Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Doesn't look like the OP ever came back after getting his butt handed to him. 

Kinda like that dfd guy.


----------



## Mudly

Hydromaster said:


> I bet if you used green lights they would have let it slide.


Stop beating me to it lol


----------



## Hydromaster

JMHConstruction said:


> Love that you liked the previous post:laugh:Thumbs Up


I always appreciate it when someone
Lays it out there in black and white.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> I always appreciate it when someone
> Lays it out there in black and white.


The world is no longer black and white.....get with the times..... it's blended like winter fuel.


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> The world is no longer black and white.....get with the times..... it's blended like winter fuel.


it's a clear greenish color?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> it's a clear greenish color?


Isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## Hydromaster

Mark Oomkes said:


> Isn't that an oxymoron?


not sure, i think it means it's translucent.
like the stuff they sell on e-bay
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=clear+green+glass


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> Isn't that an oxymoron?


Hey, enough with the name calling.


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> it's a clear greenish color?


Unless it's non road taxed fuel


----------

